# GOT 100.00 TIP



## gooddolphins (Apr 5, 2018)

Drove on my birthday and got 100.00 cash tip.


----------



## IERide (Jul 1, 2016)

Cool story, brah!


----------



## ftupelo (Mar 18, 2018)

I hope you didn't come on here hoping for a congratulations. Success on this board is not well tolerated. Be prepared to be called a braggart and other insults for boasting about your good fortune.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

gooddolphins said:


> Drove on my birthday and got 100.00 cash tip.


Nice.

I'm assuming it was after you told them it was your birthday?

Or was it luck?



ftupelo said:


> I hope you didn't come on here hoping for a congratulations. Success on this board is not well tolerated. Be prepared to be called a braggart and other insults for boasting about your good fortune.


well you could have been the bigger man and offered a congrats. 
Don't be a follower. 
Pave your own path.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

ftupelo said:


> I hope you didn't come on here hoping for a congratulations. Success on this board is not well tolerated. Be prepared to be called a braggart and other insults for boasting about your good fortune.


Unbelievable post...8>O

If this is not proof of being a BOT...

Then I AM a monkey...8>O

Congrats...happened to me once...

Shocking...butt...very appreciated...8>)

Pay no mind to the BOT...we don't....

Rakos


----------



## daave1 (Oct 24, 2017)

Got a $100 bill handed to me by a completely inebriated pax on a 1.2 mile ride. I almost spun the wheels on my 4-banger Toyota trying to get the hell out of there before he realized it. The next day he tipped another $5 in app so I'm guessing he never did...


----------



## gooddolphins (Apr 5, 2018)

Cableguynoe said:


> birthday


I made sure I told every pax that it
was my birthday but driving Uber
is scrap .Had a guy rate me a 1 today
cause we disagreed on who the
best quarterback was.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

New procedure:
Notify every rider every day that today is your birthday.


----------



## gooddolphins (Apr 5, 2018)

Uber's Guber said:


> New procedure:
> Notify every rider every day that today is your birthday.


Lol. Its pathetic that we would have
to even think of doing this to make
a profit .


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

gooddolphins said:


> I made sure I told every pax that it
> was my birthday but driving Uber
> is scrap .Had a guy rate me a 1 today
> cause we disagreed on who the
> best quarterback was.


I hope, for your own good, that your answer was Tom Brady. 
Any Joe Montana or John Elway BS and I'll have you banned from this forum.



gooddolphins said:


> Lol. Its pathetic that we would have
> to even think of doing this to make
> a profit .


It's not a new thing.

Rick from downtown has needed money for gas to make it home to Sacramento for 4 years now.


----------



## dogmeat (Mar 12, 2018)

gooddolphins said:


> I made sure I told every pax that it
> was my birthday but driving Uber
> is scrap .Had a guy rate me a 1 today
> cause we disagreed on who the
> best quarterback was.


... Don't leave us hanging! Who were the picks?


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

ftupelo said:


> I hope you didn't come on here hoping for a congratulations. Success on this board is not well tolerated. Be prepared to be called a braggart and other insults for boasting about your good fortune.


Yea, like your insulting posts about driver education benefits all over the boards ftupelo.

Congrats on the tips gooddolphins


----------



## ftupelo (Mar 18, 2018)

Cableguynoe said:


> Nice.
> 
> I'm assuming it was after you told them it was your birthday?
> 
> ...


This is absolutely right. I constantly implore others to do better yet forgot to heed my own advice when the situation called for it. I got caught up in the negativity and let it get the best of me. I ask that everyone forgive my sins. You will not see posts like this again from Frankie-T.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

ftupelo said:


> This is absolutely right. I constantly implore others to do better yet forgot to heed my own advice when the situation called for it. I got caught up in the negativity and let it get the best of me. I ask that everyone forgive my sins. You will not see posts like this again from Frankie-T.


Well considering your getting ONE Like, per every three posts, your sins are dealing with people in general (fitting that you try to give advice)


----------



## ftupelo (Mar 18, 2018)

jgiun1 said:


> Well considering your getting ONE Like, per every three posts, your sins are dealing with people in general,


I've addressed my paltry post to like ratio in prior threads and agree with your assessment. I reached out to folks to understand their strategy for increasing their metrics. Unfortunatel, they were unwilling to share their strategies with me. If yo have any suggestions or thoughts, I'm all ears! Not literally though, my ears are in proportion to the rest of my face and head.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

jgiun1 said:


> Well considering your getting ONE Like, per every three posts, your sins are dealing with people in general (fitting that you try to give advice)





ftupelo said:


> I've addressed my paltry post to like ratio in prior threads and agree with your assessment. I reached out to folks to understand their strategy for increasing their metrics. Unfortunatel, they were unwilling to share their strategies with me. If yo have any suggestions or thoughts, I'm all ears! Not literally though, my ears are in proportion to the rest of my face and head.


ftupelo 
I'm glad you realize this is a problem and realize you need guidance.

Not averaging at least one like per post really says a lot. 
People here give likes away like candy. 
Just look at mine. And I don't do anything too special.

This is what I have learned about likes, and I'm happy to share with you.

1. If you are simply not fake and don't talk BS out of your as$, you will average one like per post. 
I have seen this by studying others.

2. If you ocassionally offer good advice, you will average 2 likes per post.

3. If you are freakin awesome, you'll average 3 likes per post. 
I'm not quite there yet, but that's my goal. To be at #3

Why don't you work on #1. 
Once you get there, I'll help you get to #2

Let's be honest. I don't think 3 is a possibility for you. So I'm not even going to pretend. 
But you can still keep moving forward.


----------



## ftupelo (Mar 18, 2018)

Cableguynoe said:


> ftupelo
> I'm glad you realize this is a problem and realize you need guidance.
> 
> Not averaging at least one like per post really says a lot.
> ...


Thank you for the honest reply. Problem is, my metrics have deteriorated to the point that I am now at about .3x. To just get back to 1x, I'd have to average 3x for a while. I have much work to do indeed!


----------



## gooddolphins (Apr 5, 2018)

Cableguynoe said:


> luck


I said Dan Marino. The year of the quarterback 1983 .Dan Marino was drafted along with John Elway, Jim Kelley, Bernie Kosar. Tom Brady is now where any of those quarterbacks .


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

gooddolphins said:


> I said Dan Marino. The year of the quarterback 1983 .Dan Marino was drafted along with John Elway, Jim Kelley, Bernie Kosar. Tom Brady is now where any of those quarterbacks .


C'mon. Those other ones you can argue.
Even Peyton i would consider.
But as great as Marino was, you just can't say he was the best with a straight face.
He doesn't even hold most those records he broke anymore.
Which means he has nothing except nice eyes.

I hate Brady as much as anyone that's not a Patriots fan ( except maybe raider fans)
But as a football fan, you cannot deny what we have seen with our own eyes.



ftupelo said:


> Thank you for the honest reply. Problem is, my metrics have deteriorated to the point that I am now at about .3x. To just get back to 1x, I'd have to average 3x for a while. I have much work to do indeed!


Don't give up now. 
One great post can change everything.

We're here to help, and to give you the occasional like.


----------



## gooddolphins (Apr 5, 2018)

Cableguynoe said:


> cannot


Yea but the difference of the quarterbacks
from the past is they could actually
get hit but today's quarterbacks can't
be touched .


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

gooddolphins said:


> Yea but the difference of the quarterbacks
> from the past is they could actually
> get hit but today's quarterbacks can't
> be touched .


True.
But it's not the quarterbacks fault the league protects them.
You cant say Brady wouldn't be as great had he played back then.
Maybe Marino would be unstoppable in today's game.
But we just don't know.

gooddolphins

You're obviously a dolphins fan.
So that takes away from your argument.

You gotta be a football fan before you're a dolphins fan.

Also, why the heck do you keep quoting me but changing what I wrote in my quote????

If you change a quote then it's not a quote and I don't appreciate it.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

gooddolphins said:


> I said





Cableguynoe said:


> True.
> But it's not the quarterbacks fault the league protects them.
> You cant say Brady wouldn't be as great had he played back then.
> Maybe Marino would be unstoppable in today's game.
> ...


Noe, I'm taking back the like from his Birthday post just for that changing of other's words.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

jgiun1 said:


> Noe, I'm taking back the like from his Birthday post just for that changing of other's words.


Haha.

Thank you sir. 
He must learn the forum honor code.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

gooddolphins said:


> Drove on my birthday and got 100.00 cash tip.


Nice! I feels good huh?


----------

